# Question about Betta in 3 gallon tank



## SiennaBay (Jul 22, 2010)

Hi, 
I'm new to Bettas! I recently rescued a beautiful but neglected male Betta from Wal-mart and have put him in an Eclipse 3 gallon tank. I conditioned the water and I have a Tetra heater in there, some gravel, a little bridge decoration and one live "sword" plant. The fish is very active. He seems pretty elated that he has space to swim around in rather than languishing in a dirty tupperware-looking container that was missing half its water! A guy at the local pet store suggested that I add a panda cory fish to the tank in a few weeks. However, when I did research online, I read that you need at least 3 corys in a tank because they are schooling fish. What I need to know is, is it appropriate to put 3 panda corys in a 3 gallon tank with a betta? Or is it better to keep the betta by himself? Thanks for your help!

Sienna


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

In a 3 gal I wouldn't put any cories in there, Maybe try a mystery snail.


----------



## SiennaBay (Jul 22, 2010)

My local pet store sells zebra snails -- will they be OK with a betta?


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

Yes they would and you wouldn't have to worry about them multiplying.


----------

